# Screens That Sit On Top Of Litter Box



## Mindy10 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi has anyone come across screens that sit on top of the litter box so the bunny does not have to sit in the urine or poops. I have one now in a corner litter box that i got at petco but im sure she will grow out of that fast. Thanks Mindy


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 3, 2011)

You can buy litter boxes with a built in screen, but for some a plastic canvas (they're for stitching I think? I found mine at the dollar store) works well if your bun doesn't chew it. If she's a chewer you can use light grating and cut it to the right size.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 3, 2011)

Here'a picture of Daisy Mae in her litterbox with the screen on the litter.







Here's a picture of the screens






And one of Winston, you can see his doo doo's. It's very easy to clean up after they go.






Susan


----------



## Mindy10 (Oct 3, 2011)

thanks girls you are giving me some good ideas!! Mindy


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 4, 2011)

That plastic stuff is called "plastic canvas" so you have a search term/something to ask the salespeople for. Lots of people don't know what it is even if they work at a store that sells it, though.


----------



## Rosalie (Oct 6, 2011)

where can you get these?


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 6, 2011)

I got mine at a dollar store, but any craft store will have them. They're for stitching I think so maybe a fabric store? 

I don't know if there are Michaels in the states but they have them too.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 6, 2011)

They have them at craft stores and WalMart.


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 6, 2011)

Use egg crating, Both pee and poop will fall through that, where as the plastic canvas stuff still allows the poop to sit on top. It also help that the egg crating is about 1cm tall rather then really thin so their sitting above the yucky litter. The holes are about 1cm x 1cm so poops fall through nicely, usually comes in white and silver.
Egg crating/light diffuser also goes by many many names but can usually be found at most hardware stores. Usually down the same isle as other light diffusers.
http://i01.i.aliimg.com/photo/v0/259518625/Egg_Crate_Return_Grille.jpg
http://www.collins-consulting.org/orchids/eggCrate.jpg



Really depends what youre looking for.


----------



## degrassi (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, I use the eggcrate stuff too and love it. I have my eggcrate about 3" above my litter so all the poops and pee fall through. My bunny stays clean and I don't have to empty the litter as much(2x/week vs daily before the screen). 

For my litter box I use a rubbermaid bin, I cut the eggcrate to fit inside snugly and I use 4 2" PVC pipes as supports for the eggcrate as I found sometimes it was shifting if my bunny jumped on it wrong.


----------



## Rosalie (Oct 7, 2011)

if you put the grates in there can u put something like baking soda in there to make it smell nicer ?


----------



## Mindy10 (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh I love the egg crate idea. Can you post a picture so I can see how to do it. What do you put 4 pipes one in each corner and rest the crate on that? Also how big to you make the pipes (3 inches high) Thanks


----------



## degrassi (Oct 10, 2011)

I"ll try to take some pics tonight when I clean out the box.


----------



## Mindy10 (Oct 10, 2011)

Great thanks!!


----------



## degrassi (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok just took some pics. They aren't the best but it shows what it looks like. Forgive the pee stains, that eggcrate and pvc is a couple years old 

Here is my rubbermaid bin, 4 pipes for support and the eggcrate next to it. 





Here is what it looks like with the eggcrate on top





Since the sides of the bin are slightly sloped and the eggcrate has sharp edges from where I clipped it, the eggcrate wedges nicely inside. It can be used without the supports but I added them because sometimes Gimpy would jump into the box and the eggcrate would dislodge. So the pipes keep everything supported from underneath and Gimpy can't knock it over anymore. Before I used yogurt containers with the bottoms cut off as the supports, worked equally as well if you dont' want to buy pipe.


----------



## Penelly (May 27, 2019)

I know wired cages cause sore hocks, will this have a similar effect?


----------



## Blue eyes (May 27, 2019)

Penelly said:


> I know wired cages cause sore hocks, will this have a similar effect?



Not if the grid is only on their litter box and they have plenty of other spaces on which to lounge. BUT this is usually only recommended if someone happens to have a rabbit that continually digs out the litter in the box. Having hay on top of litter typically discourages this behavior since they prefer to eat the hay. It also is more comfortable for them to hop directly onto hay. The grate can be a turn off to some rabbits since they simply don't like it.


----------



## Penelly (May 27, 2019)

thank u! i think i will be sticking to just litter


----------

